# Transporting a used pellet stove



## womaus (Oct 27, 2015)

I've searched the forums as best I can, found a few relavent posts. I'd like to be sure though:

I imagine the best way to transport a pellet stove, new or used, would be in the upright position. In the case of a more upright model, not a large base, would it be OK to lay the unit on it's side or on it's back?

We've got a Subaru Forester, back seats folded down would provide more than enough for the vertical of the stove to go horizontal . Stove in question is a Ravelli RV100 Classic.

I would of course pull out all of the tiles to prevent any damage, firebox etc just as if it were being shipped upright.

Otherwise it would mean borrowing / renting a van or pickup for a 5 hour ride each way, or install a hitch and rent a trailer.

Am I crazy?


----------



## jackman (Oct 27, 2015)

womaus said:


> Am I crazy?



I wouldn't say you are. It's a good question for which I don't have an informed answer. In the case of my stove (about 400lbs) there was no way I could handle it myself so I just let the pros do the transport and install. They had a truck with lift gate and used a specialized hand truck and it stayed upright the whole time.


----------



## Shane1 (Oct 27, 2015)

I think as long as anything that is loose or could become loose is removed or secured you'd be fine. Just no bahaing


----------



## womaus (Oct 27, 2015)

Shane1 said:


> Just no bahaing



bahaing?

I need to know what you really meant. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Shane1 (Oct 27, 2015)

Lol yeah spelling didn't look right and spellcheck was confused smh Baja the off-road truck racing


----------



## bcarton (Oct 27, 2015)

.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 27, 2015)

Shaken, not stirred
I took down an Ekoteck Elena and transported it laying down. It was to cold to try and start the van to go get it. -20


----------



## womaus (Oct 27, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Shaken, not stirred
> I took down an Ekoteck Elena and transported it laying down. It was to cold to try and start the van to go get it. -20



So, no issues with the transport? Firing it up after?

This will be a Ravelli RV100 Classic. All of the ceramics removed...cradled, swaddled, contained. 

If I can put it in the back of my Subaru I can save about $130.00. Or more.


----------



## womaus (Oct 27, 2015)

Shane1 said:


> Lol yeah spelling didn't look right and spellcheck was confused smh Baja the off-road truck racing



 Baja? Yeah, I could do that, but it would be strapped to a 60's SAAB 96.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 27, 2015)

womaus said:


> All of the ceramics removed...cradled, swaddled, contained


No issues other than getting cold while loading and unloading. Hope its worth that much driving.


----------



## womaus (Oct 27, 2015)

Right now it's at 78 views, 9 replies (some of them mine). 

Don't be shy here. Have you done this? Would you do this? 

If I can lay it down it will save me well over $100.00. That $100.00 I can put to a pellet purchase.

I can't see any issues myself, this isn't a refrigerator. Everything is static, nothing should move. 

Or am I missing something?

Again:

Have you done this? Would you do this? 

I've learned to trust the masses. That's where the knowledge is.


----------



## womaus (Oct 27, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> No issues other than getting cold while loading and unloading. Hope its worth that much driving.



I like your answer. The driving part, well, I think you may see why. Check your messages.


----------



## Tim_M (Oct 27, 2015)

I brought my 420 lb Invincible home in my Honda Odyssey, laying on it's back. I used a heavy duty hand truck and rented a set of ramps at HD to to get it in and out of the van.


----------



## womaus (Oct 27, 2015)

Tim_M said:


> I brought my 420 lb Invincible home in my Honda Odyssey, laying on it's back. I used a heavy duty hand truck and rented a set of ramps at HD to to get it in and out of the van.



Excellent. 

The transfer from the owner to me will be from a pickup to whatever I show up with (rented pickup or my Subaru).

I'm leaning towards the lay down. 

Or maybe not. For $100.00 I get a brand new (relatively) Ford F150 for the day. And save the 700 mile wear and tear on the Subaru.

Damn these decisions.


----------



## Cranky Yankee (Oct 27, 2015)

the glass would be a concern laying down I suppose removing the door and wrapping in a moving pad would be good


----------



## womaus (Oct 27, 2015)

Cranky Yankee said:


> the glass would be a concern laying down



I've never had a problem with a glass while laying down. Have never spilt any of the rye contained, nor the cubes. 

Or are we talking about something else? 

Seriously...why would the glass be at risk? Most is tempered, heat resistant, stronger than usual.

Thanks for the reply. All helps...


----------



## Cranky Yankee (Oct 27, 2015)

guess I get cautious, moving things since I moved people coast to coast. Take the door off and wrap it, it reduces weight


----------



## womaus (Oct 27, 2015)

Cranky Yankee said:


> guess I get cautious, moving things since I moved people coast to coast. Take the door off and wrap it, it reduces weight



And I appreciate that...thanks.


----------



## fmsm (Oct 27, 2015)

they come upright from the factory, I wouldn't move it any other way. But that is me....Why risk it for $130?


----------



## Peterfield (Oct 27, 2015)

womaus said:


> Excellent.
> 
> The transfer from the owner to me will be from a pickup to whatever I show up with (rented pickup or my Subaru).
> 
> ...


Rent a trailer from HD or TSC and save your car.    Really inexpensive to rent at either location.


----------



## bogieb (Oct 28, 2015)

Peterfield said:


> Rent a trailer from HD or TSC and save your car.    Really inexpensive to rent at either location.


It's that installing the hitch part that hits the pocketbook - especially if you can't do it yourself, or at least not in the time needed.

Don't rent from HD for a long distance/time haul - their price is only good for 75 minutes then the charges start adding up.


----------



## rich2500 (Oct 28, 2015)

hauled my serenity 2 hrs.  home laying on the back in my jeep liberty with no problems,If it's a used stove though I would put plastic or a tarp or something down first to catch any ash that may fall out.


----------



## maple1 (Oct 28, 2015)

How much help will you have when you meet for the hand-off?

And when you get home?

Sliding a stove from one pickup bed to another is easy. Moving from a pickup bed into the back of a car might be quite something else. And getting it out of the car again. Is there a lip at the back of the car you need to get up & over? I don't know how much it weighs but it's likely pretty heavy? That would be the deciding factor for me. I would imagine you could transport it OK with it laying down, as long as you take everything out of it you can and maybe also stuff the insides with folded up cardboard as an extra measure. But it won't be easy getting it in & out. I don't think, anyway.


----------



## billb3 (Oct 28, 2015)

From a quick glance at the sales brochure some support around the exhaust tube might be required if laying on its back.
It appears to stick out an inch or two.

Also from a quick glance at that brochure - without knowing the rigidity of the exterior panels it looks like on its back would be least likely to warp or distort a side panel.

A scrap piece/sheet  of 2 inch foam for under it and something to stop it from rolling around on curves or sudden stops should travel in a suv/wagon/van OK.

That's without knowing how thin the (tin) exterior  panels are though.


----------



## johneh (Oct 28, 2015)

Brought home an Envrio Omega on it's side
in the back of the wife's Tucson . laid it on a
quilt slid it in and out with no problems.
Wife was not happy about me using her baby
but she had my truck and timing critical


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Oct 28, 2015)

We are talking about an assembly with steel, motors and other metal fabrications, right?  If it is that fragile, I wouldn't want it!  

I have had no issues transporting almost anything, as long as you secure it the right way.  Look at pics of the stove online and see if there are protrusions like that exhaust flange, that stick out from the stove.  You may have to block it up with some 2x4's to really get it to sit nicely in the back of the wagon.  
I've transported dirtbikes sideways, atv's standing straight up, motorcycles backwards,,,,you just have to rig it right so that it is secure.  

Ratchet straps are you friend.  Even though it might seem very secure without special rigging, if you are in an accident, that stove will become airborne and kill everyone in the car.  Strap it down, best you can with multiple straps in every tiedown location.


----------



## CleanFire (Oct 28, 2015)

The Ecoteck here came home in the back seat of a 2000 Toyota Camry, with a blanket on the seat for protection -> then a plywood base on the seat, stove loaded still strapped to the moving dolly, glass-side up..  Had help getting into the back seat, got it back out alone, by shimmying stove / plywood -> to edge of seat = fulcrum.
In your Outback, if going it alone from the trunk, you will need ramps, rope or straps, and a D-Ring (or locking caribiner) anchored to the front seat bases to use as your lift/lowering point.


----------



## Peterfield (Oct 28, 2015)

bogieb said:


> It's that installing the hitch part that hits the pocketbook - especially if you can't do it yourself, or at least not in the time needed.
> 
> Don't rent from HD for a long distance/time haul - their price is only good for 75 minutes then the charges start adding up.



You mean everyone doesn't own at least one truck?   I've known folks to rent small step vans or cargo vans from Enterprise at  reasonable rates to haul stuff.


----------



## bogieb (Oct 28, 2015)

Peterfield said:


> You mean everyone doesn't own at least one truck?   I've known folks to rent small step vans or cargo vans from Enterprise at  reasonable rates to haul stuff.


Enterprise may be different. But I rented a van from U-Haul and it was really cheap, until I added in the mileage factor for 88 miles - then it cost me $100 for a couple of hours.


----------



## Peterfield (Oct 28, 2015)

bogieb said:


> Enterprise may be different. But I rented a van from U-Haul and it was really cheap, until I added in the mileage factor for 88 miles - then it cost me $100 for a couple of hours.



Enterprise will sometimes have deal codes online.  I helped a friend clean out household belongings from his Mom's house and we rented a cargo van (minivan without windows) for $19.99 including mileage.  I suppose a regular minivan with the rear seat removed would also work if the price was right.


----------



## glockshooter (Oct 28, 2015)

I think the ease of getting something in and out of a van or truck would be worth the $100, not to mention the scrub of sliding a stove in and out, strapping it down, etc.  If it were me, I would be renting.


----------



## CleanFire (Oct 28, 2015)

Agree - for the cost of the rental / straps / loading ramps, that is less $$$ vs. damaging the vehicle interior, or cost of an injury.


----------



## womaus (Oct 28, 2015)

Many excellent replies, excellent advice.

The stove will need to be partially disassembled, the sides have large ceramic panels, the front a couple of small ones. Easily done, the top slips up and off, allowing the panels to slip up and out. Then the burn box area is ceramic also, this will need to come out so that it doesn't jostle around. I'll try to attach a link to a pic so that you can see the stove.

http://www.forgreenheat.org/decathlon/imgs/imgs/i1.jpg

http://usa.ravelligroup.it/prod/38-rv100_classic.php

The Ravelli RV100 Classic is the one on the far right, looks like it's missing the tile on the bottom front.

Enterprise Rental for a Toyota Tacoma like pickup runs about $115.00 a day, unlimited mileage. Budget (?, maybe another outfit) gets $95.00 for a Ford F150, unlimited mileage. A rental would be the way I would most likely go with this, less wear and tear and mileage on the wife's Subaru, less chance of getting ashes all over the place. Hitting the right crosswinds it may even do the yearly deep clean itself?

Transfer pickup to pickup will be easy, arrival at home would most likely involve a purchase of Harbor Freight 1000b ramps, about $60. I've been needing these anyway for snowblower transport etc. I would have assistance getting it into the house, as much as I need. I do a lot of favors for people, never call the favors back in. The time is now....

Just had a long consult with the wife (she has a more realistic way of looking at things). She thinks it's crazy to go 700 miles round trip for a stove, but she does like the stove more than any other out there. This stove was the one that she warmed up when I first started talking about installing one. Isn't a big fan of the "black lump" look sitting in a room. We put everything on paper, purchase price, rentals, expected gasoline costs, ramps, lunch on Mt Desert Island. One year old stove, a savings of over $1600.00 from new, probably closer to $2000.00+ if the venting and hearth pad are usable.

And I like a long drive. Clears the head.

I haven't even thought about the carbon tax credits I'll need to offset. Ouch.

All that said, I'm scheduled to take a look at a relatively new Harman Accentra-2 in a couple of hours. Includes venting. My wife approves this one also, it's too tall to be "a lump". This is a lot closer to home, I won't feel bad about calling in a favor from a friend with a truck. It'll cost me lunch and a case of beer.

To all, many thanks for all of this advice. I hope that I someday will be able to add as much to the forum.


----------



## CleanFire (Oct 28, 2015)

womaus said:


> All that said, I'm scheduled to take a look at a relatively new Harman Accentra-2 in a couple of hours. Includes venting. My wife approves this one also, it's too tall to be "a lump". This is a lot closer to home, I won't feel bad about calling in a favor from a friend with a truck. It'll cost me lunch and a case of beer.



Hopefully this feedback will help - the Ravelli RV100 is a -nice- stove, but requires more user maintenance vs. the Harman Accentra-2 you are considering.  

Longer burn time before loading pellets, less maintenance w/ the Accentra-2: with the Ravelli, you will be doing a daily (sometimes semi-daily in coldest winter weather) maintenance (shut down / clean burn pot, vacuuming), and a full deep-cleaning every ton of pellets (again, sometimes less depending on burn/season) in order to keep the stove air passages clean, for good burning.

I'd seriously weigh the cost/time/$$$ and if Harman is within the realm of possibility, that would be my personal choice.

All that said - no regrets w/ the Ecoteck Stove here, just requires more maintenance / is a "labor-of-love".. 

Best of luck w/ your purchase.


----------



## glockshooter (Oct 28, 2015)

just adding i think that Ravelli is a seriously impressive looking stove..  I can see the attraction, but not the price.


----------



## Cranky Yankee (Oct 28, 2015)

I looked at the same stove, what kept me away was finding readiy available parts if needed


----------



## womaus (Oct 28, 2015)

There seem to be more than a few dealers around, and of course they speak highly of them, "haven't seen too many problems with the one's we've sold" routine. Hard to find enough real user reviews to make a good decision, especially buying used.

CleanFire, a few posts above, stated in a few words what I was thinking while looking at one of these on the showroom floor. Overall though he seems pleased with his stove, it is much like the Ravelli (from what I've seen).

I haven't ruled it out. Yet.


----------



## F4jock (Oct 28, 2015)

Get a liftgate


----------



## womaus (Oct 28, 2015)

womaus said:


> _*All that said, I'm scheduled to take a look at a relatively new Harman Accentra-2 in a couple of hours.*_ Includes venting. My wife approves this one also, it's too tall to be "a lump". This is a lot closer to home, I won't feel bad about calling in a favor from a friend with a truck. It'll cost me lunch and a case of beer.



Unfortunately this one turned out to be too good to be true...it wasn't relatively new, nor would it even run the test sequence completely.

The foliage was nice though, just a week or so past prime. And found a good lunch place in Jaffrey.


----------



## womaus (Oct 28, 2015)

F4jock said:


> Get a liftgate



I was considering hiring Teamsters. Just need to find where Jimmy Hoffa is these days....


----------



## Cranky Yankee (Oct 28, 2015)

on Craigslist there's an Enviro Empress for sale over in Salem MA for $1200 I don't know a thing about it


----------



## rowerwet (Oct 28, 2015)

Moving from truck bed height to ground will take a ramp and dolly/hand truck (and straps).
Movement from truck bed to bed is the easiest.
I would have a hitch just because, every vehicle I've owned has had one or one I installed. Good for bike racks etc.
A cheap folding trailer from HF will move half a ton of pellets at a time.
I see a big opportunity to get new tools/toys to go with the new stove


----------



## womaus (Oct 28, 2015)

rowerwet said:


> I see a big opportunity to get new tools/toys to go with the new stove



Do you have financing available for me?


----------



## womaus (Oct 29, 2015)

Time to close up this thread. Found an Accentra less than a mile from home at a great price. Have access to a friends work van, ramps, straps, dollies. 

To all that put up with me for the last week or so, well, if we ever meet up in a bar somewhere I'll buy you a beer. Many thanks for the advice, hand holding, encouragement.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 29, 2015)

Don't think many here will argue about the value of a Harman Accentra. Can put the $$$ saved into nice hearth pad and good venting and couple tons of pellets
Good luck


----------



## womaus (Oct 29, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> Don't think many here will argue about the value of a Harman Accentra. Can put the $$$ saved into nice hearth pad and good venting and couple tons of pellets
> Good luck



The stove comes with the Harmon Accentra cast iron pad, and the Harmon thru-wall with vent and OAK. Certainly swayed my thinking.


----------



## Bioburner (Oct 29, 2015)

What and they didn't give you pellets and delivery too?


----------



## womaus (Oct 29, 2015)

Bioburner said:


> What and they didn't give you pellets and delivery too?



If I had the cash on me it would have been delivered. Alas, he only had a pickup truck for the day to transport an emu shelter from upstate to downstate
.
And I did get pellets. The hopper is at lest 25% full.

I'm rock'in this deal don't you know.


----------



## CleanFire (Oct 30, 2015)

womaus said:


> Overall though he seems pleased with his stove, it is much like the Ravelli (from what I've seen).


It is, the stove here is much like the RV80 series.   

The new Ravelli Stoves have the  RDS  system to auto-tune the burn, that's a really nice feature.   They also have a cast-iron burn pot, vs. the stainless burn pot on the Francesca here, another welcome upgrade.  

Increased maintenance requirements non-withstanding, based on our experience w/ the Ecoteck Francesca stove here to-date, I would not hesitate considering or purchasing a Ravelli Stove.

Congrats w/ the Accentra purchase, look forward to reading how your install goes and experience w/ the stove.


----------



## womaus (Oct 30, 2015)

Can a stove be transported on it's side?

We'll find out soon enough.

I had more straps in transit, this was unloading.










And the van was sideways!


----------



## bogieb (Oct 30, 2015)

womaus said:


> And the van was sideways!



Air ride that way


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Oct 30, 2015)

I would lay it down but if its been used prior to the transport, I would clean it out before and after the transport really well. All that shaking around might dislodge soot that you missed prior to transport and block passages etc.

I remember when I took my stove home with the rental truck. what a project to get it off the truck and that was with ramps and a hand truck. It really stressed the hand truck to the point I thought it might break but luckily it didn't. I also thought at one point the truck ramps would give way, especially in the middle. I cant imagine having to lift that sucker and slide it in a car.


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Oct 31, 2015)

IF there are no loose parts to fall, bounce, rattle or otherwise get damaged, it wont hurt a pellet stove to lay flat.

There is no oil fill or such to worry about.

Pad it good with some old blankets folded up and gitterdone


----------



## checkthisout (Oct 31, 2015)

(didn't read any previous replies but, ) Put it in whatever it will fit whatever way you can fit it. It'll be be fine so long as the hopper is empty. Only thing to be cautious of would be strain on the door assembly and of course the glass.

Easy way is to make sure it stays upright so it's setting how it naturally wants to sit but if you have to lay it down just make sure you're not bending the door or pressing on the glass. The glass can get expensive and turn an otherwise good deal into a spendy pain the hiney.


----------



## F4jock (Nov 1, 2015)

And now an installation keg.


----------



## womaus (Nov 1, 2015)

F4jock said:


> *And anow installation keg*.



I've been looking at that for the past five minutes, trying to figure out what it is, what it means.

Help?

And I have to ask...is that your wife?


----------



## F4jock (Nov 1, 2015)

Yes. It's my bride. And (Looking around apprehensivly.) She is older than she looks. She takes very good care of herself and has good genes too. I guess I can say mid-fifties without being killed and the picture is only a month old.

I meant an installation keg. Celebrations for a job well done. Will fix it.


----------



## womaus (Nov 1, 2015)

F4jock said:


> Yes. It's my bride.



I was just having a bit of fun after seeing your signature...


----------



## F4jock (Nov 1, 2015)

What can I say? I'm getting old and decrepit I guess.


----------



## djalbe (Nov 5, 2015)

Cranky Yankee said:


> I looked at the same stove, what kept me away was finding readiy available parts if needed



I'm in the market for a new pellet stove myself and 1st looked at the Quadra Fire 1200 which was a decent contemporary style. About $2600 at Yankee. I then checked out the Ravelli at Hearth Works North Reading. I wasn't crazy about the RV100 Classic with the legs, but their near-twin RV100 looks more contemporary without the legs. The salesperson spoke highly of the Ravelli build quality. In doing some research on the Ravelli site, seems to be more than 20 New England dealers for Ravelli. I spoke to the dealer in Holyoke, MA (McKenney) and he also spoke highly of them. He also expressed some initial concern with the brand being an import from Italy and prior market entrance under their previous name. He mentioned that this go around for the company was an all-in bid. Instead of wholesale distribution, they have their own warehouse operation and CA headquarters. Parts are readily available and are reasonably priced according to him. Again, that was one of my concerns - price of parts. But in his opinion as well, the parts are of high quality, in fact, the motors are actually German made. Lastly, he mentioned that on older previous Gen models, their burners were more suited to Euro pellets which are slightly different than US pellets. As such, they either weren't as efficient or required more maintenance. The newer models have been re-designed to account for the US market of pellets.

So, I feel better about plunking down $3k on a new one. The RV100 also has a humidifier pan built-in and an outdoor air option that most of their others do not. If anyone else has personal experience with one of these Ravelli 100's I'd love to get your feedback. Also, if anyone has any suggestions for a similar contemporary style pellet stove, I'd love to consider alternatives.

BTW... hearthandhome.com did an article about Ravelli this past July 2015 issue.


----------

